
Show HN: Use Markdown for writing technical papers - kdheepak
https://github.com/kdheepak/pandoc-ieee-template
======
kdheepak
There's also a blog post [1] I wrote on this subject a few years ago that goes
into this in more detail, if people are interested.

[1] [http://blog.kdheepak.com/writing-papers-with-
markdown.html](http://blog.kdheepak.com/writing-papers-with-markdown.html)

------
crashride
Dead link

~~~
kdheepak
Sorry about that, I didn't make the repo public. It should be available now.

